# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Woo-Hooo!!

## Yonnee

I have POWER!!! :happy:  :Clap2:  :Yipee:  
After two years of having an extension lead running my shed, I've finally found an Electrician that turns up, looks at the job, and returns to finish it! And he's cheap! (But that's between him and me... so don't ask.) 
So now I can start doing some serious work out there. 
I now have...
- After agonizing over the 6mm cable I ran from the meter box to the shed sub-board when I first dug the trench, I bit the bullet and replaced it with 10mm. At the same time I ran an extra TC&E and Single core to run a light on the corner of the shed that can be switched on/off from the house or in the shed.
- 12 x Double flouro's,
- 8 x Double GPO's (on two separate circuit to allow more to be added),
- 3 x 15A GPO's (also on two separate circuits). 
All this in my 12M x 7.5M x 3M Shed. :2thumbsup:  
I am stoked!! :Woot:  
I have some pics at home of the shed build, so I'll put them up over the weekend. :Biggrin:  
Yonnee.

----------


## K_S

> I have POWER!!! 
> After two years of having an extension lead running my shed, I've finally found an Electrician that turns up, looks at the job, and returns to finish it! And he's cheap! (But that's between him and me... so don't ask.) 
> So now I can start doing some serious work out there. 
> I now have...
> - After agonizing over the 6mm cable I ran from the meter box to the shed sub-board when I first dug the trench, I bit the bullet and replaced it with 10mm. At the same time I ran an extra TC&E and Single core to run a light on the corner of the shed that can be switched on/off from the house or in the shed.
> - 12 x Double flouro's,
> - 8 x Double GPO's (on two separate circuit to allow more to be added),
> - 3 x 15A GPO's (also on two separate circuits). 
> All this in my 12M x 7.5M x 3M Shed. 
> ...

  Good to see someone so happy :Smilie:

----------


## RufflyRustic

:Thewave:

----------


## Harry72

Its a good feeling to kiss them extension cords goodbye isnt it!
Im sure there's plenty here who can attest to that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wild Dingo

> Its a good feeling to kiss them extension cords goodbye isnt it!
> Im sure there's plenty here who can attest to that

  Or still live with the desire  :Cry:  
Good on yer mate!! Do you reckon thats enough or should I aim for more?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Tex79

Top stuff Yonnee, 
I can't wait for the day I can hang up my extension cord and not have to watch my step as I exit the shed (only a year to go, yay)

----------


## Yonnee

> Good on yer mate!! Do you reckon thats enough or should I aim for more?

  Go for more! You can never have enough power points!

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

> Go for more! You can never have enough power points!

  I gotta disagree with that.   :No:  
You can easily have too many power points...  on the one circuit.  But I agree in spirit, in that you can never have enough circuits!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Big Shed

> I gotta disagree with that.   
> You can easily have too many power points...  on the one circuit.  But I agree in spirit, in that you can never have enough circuits!

  Skew, theoretically you are right, however it is only when you USE too many power points on one circuits that there is a problem.  
I like to have many power points around the shed for convenience, not having to use too many extension cords and/or double adapters. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Yonnee

As promised, I've been getting my shed build pics uploaded to Photobucket. It was always the intention to build another shed when we built our new home. However, only the purchase of the shed was allowed for in the budget, knowing it would take a while for it to be built (98% done by myself) things like concrete and power would come in good time. 
Firstly, a permit had to be sought. Fortunately a family friend has his own business as a Building Inspector and having built my last shed within the same council, I had a fairly good idea what was required. 
So here goes... 
The jigsaw puzzle that is a Safety Steel 12M x 7.5M shed...    
Holes marked and dug...    
Parts laid out...    
Frame going up...
(the Rodeo was a mobile ladder)      
Footings leveled and ready for concrete...      
Now we're ready for cladding...             
...to be continued...

----------


## RufflyRustic

More   MORE!!!!!    :Biggrin:    I know it's already happened, but it's great to see the progress shots of someone's dream shed being built  :2thumbsup:  
cheers
Wendy

----------


## coastie

Hope you are going to put some form of ventilation in it,otherwise it would be like working in an Arnotts biscuit tin, freezing in winter,stinking hot in summer :Eek:

----------


## Big Shed

Some biscuit tin! 
Great looking workplace in the making Yonnee, love the Safety Steel Structures sheds, I see you have the 100x50 RHS as well :2thumbsup: . 
Keep those pictures coming.

----------


## Yonnee

Thanks for the comments guys. 
As for the temperatures, the sliding door opening faces south, so in the summer I can just open the doors for some breeze. Also, as you'll see in the following pictures I've placed sizilation under the roof sheets, more to stop condensation drips rather than for insulation, but it should help. The walls are currently being partly clad with chipboard cover sheets (free :2thumbsup: ) mainly to mount things on, but it should help a bit with insulation too. For winter... 2-3 jumpers and a coat... Oh, and a heater is on the 'Projects' list... somewhere!! 
Anyway, on to more pictures...  
Where we left off, the shed had no roof... 
                                                                                           ...now it does!!   
Silly me, after I'd ordered, paid the deposit, and the shed was made, I was paying the final payment for delivery and I realised I'd forgotten to delete the column in the middle of the door opening!!  :Doh:  And this is after paying extra to have both doors slide back into the third bay allowing a full 6 metre opening!!
So after a chat with their engineer, he told me the size beam they would have used to span the opening and remove the column. 
First job, prop, brace and remove the column...        
Using the ready-made brackets from either end of the column and the spare footing, I fabricated up the required beam and necessary mounts.

----------

